# Jackson SUPerfishal



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got one of these RED hot


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks interesting. Do you mean you melted it down or got it cheap freshly stolen?


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol meaning it's great on the water


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

How much did it set you back ? I bass fish off a Raven but I did look at the Jackson set up as it is more designed around fishing. What was the weight like, I noticed there is a trolley on the back :shock:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

That looks like mad fun for skinny systems.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

looks interesting indeed...where do you sit?....up front or slightly back?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

YOU STAND HOMIE!!!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm also interested in the cost as it certainly looks like a nice platform for fishing.


----------

